# Blood in stool



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

We are in week seven of raw. When I was talking to my holistic vet, he said that blood in stool is a problem. This was with Tucker. He advised I give probiotics and enzymes to help with digestion. He also gave me Picorarrhiza 11 to help calm the digestive tract and stop blood in the stool. Tucker has been getting three tabs, three times a day since his turkey incident. 

Well, Tuck is doing great! Annie how ever, I've noticed a lot of blood in her stools. She is eating chicken, turkey, pork, eggs and getting coconut oil as well as the probiotics I also give Tucker. She has solid stools. The only time her stools are not solid is when she has been running a lot, which I seem to notice with any dog. Is there something I should do? 

She eats a lot of boneless meats. She gets bone in chicken quarter, half a turkey back, chicken back ect. about every other day for one meal. So in two days 1/4 is bone in, 3/4 is boneless. Is she getting too much bone? 

I was told this is normal in the beginning, but I wouldn't think she would still be having issue in week 7.

I should also add her stool was checked when Tucker's was checked last friday. Nothing was wrong with it. There was no blood at the time. Its not a daily occurance, I notice it about once, maybe twice a week. it ranges from a bright red to darker red at times. When its darker, it looks like there is quite a bit of mucous.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally, I think she is still transitioning. Blood, no blood, mucous, etc. is a sign of her digestive system working, maybe not at 100% but getting there.

If her stools are looking ok for the most part, she isn't getting too much bone.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it takes about a year to fully transition. week seven is still infancy.



if she is only getting loose stools after running around, then it can be due to the exertion, not the food.

you'll see mucous...it's the lining shedding from the intestinal tract.

you'll see blood...but what do you mean by a lot? usually when we see blood, it's because a capillary breaks somewhere in the colon.....and it mixes with serous fluid and whatever is coming down the pike so to speak.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Its not really a lot. Its just quite often. Sometimes she will go and nothing but blood and mucus comes ouy


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

have you had her stool checked....?

i don't know why her intestines seem to be like tissue....what exactly are you feeding her?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> have you had her stool checked....?
> 
> i don't know why her intestines seem to be like tissue....what exactly are you feeding her?





Makovach said:


> She is eating chicken, turkey, pork, eggs and getting coconut oil as well as the probiotics I also give Tucker.
> 
> She eats a lot of boneless meats. She gets bone in chicken quarter, half a turkey back, chicken back ect. about every other day for one meal. So in two days 1/4 is bone in, 3/4 is boneless. Is she getting too much bone?
> 
> ...


just an example, Its not what I do every day, but close to what happens every three days or so.

Monday- 
AM- Chicken back(or turkey back) 1lb, 1 egg, 1/4 tsp coconut oil (I've noticed a big difference in her coat as well as activity level when she gets this), 1/4tsp probiotic
PM- Boneless Chicken 1/2 lb

Tuesday-
AM- Chicken quarter 1lb, 1/4 tsp coconut oil, 1/4tsp probiotic (just enough plain greek yogurt or pb to mix the probiotic)
PM- Boneless Turkey 1/2lb

Wednesday-
AM- Turkey thigh 1lb, 1 egg, 1/4 tsp coconut oil, 1/4tsp probiotic
PM- Boneless pork 1/2lb

Thursday-
AM- Chicken back(or turkey back) 1lb, 1/4 tsp coconut oil, 1/4tsp probiotic
PM- Boneless Chicken 1/2 lb

It basically starts over. I give egg about every other day. She really likes them and shows no problems. She doesn't eat the shell.
Some days she will have the same protein for breakfast and dinner.
Some days she will have a little bit of chicken/turkey/pork mixed in her boneless. 
We are going to start adding in fish (fresh and canned in water/no salt added) in the next week or so.
Its not always spot on for the 1lb am and 1/2lb pm. Some times she gets less with her boney meal and more boneless, but this seems to be about the average.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you noticed it in relation to the turkey thigh? I quit giving Rebel turkey legs and thighs; just too much bone coming out the other end although I don't remember blood.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> Have you noticed it in relation to the turkey thigh? I quit giving Rebel turkey legs and thighs; just too much bone coming out the other end although I don't remember blood.


I usually remove one or both of the big bones in the thigh, and she wont eat the leg bone, just rips the meat off and leaves it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess i'm just not a fan of turkey. i found the bones to be more dense than chicken when i was starting out.

as soon as i could, i stopped feeding turkey, once i had other proteins to offer and then it was boneless turkey.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess i'm just not a fan of turkey. i found the bones to be more dense than chicken when i was starting out.

as soon as i could, i stopped feeding turkey, once i had other proteins to offer and then it was boneless turkey.

if you can cut out the turkey, and get some pork ribs, i think you and the dogs would be happier, especially since they are tolerating pork well.

you might even want to try duck necks as opposed to turkey...it's a softer, less dense bone.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I've only seen blood in Yogi's stool twice since startig raw...just kept an eye out after.

I went very slow with him and did not and still have not added any supplements of any kind. When we get to a year then I will consider.

Also, only part of turkey I feed is necks...maybe you should skip turkey all together...doesn't seem to do well for your pack.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> i guess i'm just not a fan of turkey. i found the bones to be more dense than chicken when i was starting out.
> 
> as soon as i could, i stopped feeding turkey, once i had other proteins to offer and then it was boneless turkey.
> 
> ...


I still have about 40lbs of turkey in my freezer  I'm really not in a position where I could just pitch it and buy more meats. I started cutting the turkey off the bones today. I will probably still feed the necks to Annie. I'll pitch the rest of the backs and breasts if need be. 

They are doing well with pork butt. Tucker just starting yesterday. He gets chicken backs with his boneless pork.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that works too...i have meat that is on cow femur. we cut the beef off the femurs and feed the meat. 

sometimes i'll let them have at it until they hit bone and then take it away.

not all dogs do well on bone dense....mind didn't do badly. i just didn't have enough real estate for smallish dogs. plus, i watched them struggle.

on the other hand, if i were to feed turkey necks or turkey parts now, they'd probably have no trouble powering through.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> that works too...i have meat that is on cow femur. we cut the beef off the femurs and feed the meat.
> 
> sometimes i'll let them have at it until they hit bone and then take it away.
> 
> ...


That makes me feel a little better. All the turkey has to be fed to Annie since Tucker can't have it. She will be getting quite a bit of turkey for her boneless. I try to save the chicken breast for Tucker since he can't have anything else yet and is just starting on pork.


----------

